# Some amazing guitar skill



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9qPtCs_prE#t=30


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah that guy is pretty darn good that's for sure. What's his name? You should check out Estas Tonne and Tommy Emmanuel. They're both amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gphiFVVtUI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S33tWZqXhnk


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, great stuff, thank you. Need to get some music from both.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

Hah! I was looking for a Tommy Emmanuel link and you beat me to it.

There's also Kaki King:

[video=youtube;AwkyDyyFrIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwkyDyyFrIc[/video]


And Michael Manring on Bass (unfortunately it's audio only):

[video=youtube;7KylH1QCuIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KylH1QCuIs[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Feb 4, 2014)

CGT & Robert Fripp are right up there.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, but what about the ukulele?  


[video=youtube_share;PB3RbO7updc]http://youtu.be/PB3RbO7updc[/video]


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Speaking of bass, I love Victor Wooten. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVQEe8OI3zk

Victor Wooten on TEDtalks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zvjW9arAZ0


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

If you're going to have ukuleles, you must have accordions:

[video=youtube;R0k25tzIBII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0k25tzIBII[/video]


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

If you're going to have accordions, you must have hang drums:
[video=youtube;GBiVq2MsCbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBiVq2MsCbs[/video]


----------



## XooMG (Feb 4, 2014)

And who could leave out the humble recorder?
[video=youtube;X2WH8mHJnhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2WH8mHJnhM[/video]


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Hahaha that was awesome. I hated the recorder in school, was forced to learn it in elementary school for some reason.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

XooMG said:


> And who could leave out the humble recorder?



:rofl:


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 4, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Hahaha that was awesome. I hated the recorder in school, was forced to learn it in elementary school for some reason.



Same here!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 5, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Yeah, but what about the ukulele?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PB3RbO7updc]http://youtu.be/PB3RbO7updc[/video]



thanks for sharing that stefan. that is really awesome.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 5, 2014)

So you wanted accordion? 

[video=youtube;DcwLfPoh-3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcwLfPoh-3s[/video]


Speaking about awesome guitar players, here are some names I like the most:

*Antoine Dufour*
[video=youtube;VgsB_xA2G0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgsB_xA2G0I[/video]

[video=youtube;Aeld-33DQn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aeld-33DQn0[/video]


*Andy McKee* or *Don Ross* or both:

[video=youtube;ExgqnilG4pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExgqnilG4pU[/video]

Don Ross demonstrating some real guitar skills

[video=youtube;F7wagf26gJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7wagf26gJ4[/video]


And speaking about skills it's hard to pass Sungha Jung. Youtube's wunderkind 

[video=youtube;iAhZZc_Bwps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAhZZc_Bwps[/video]

 sorry I couldn't stop myself from posting everything


----------



## erikz (Feb 5, 2014)

I love the skills of Flamenco guitarists like Tomatito

[video=youtube;2BCoZiSbGtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BCoZiSbGtY[/video]


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for chiming! A lot of good new music ideas for me.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 5, 2014)

Check out Tom Conway, Gypsy Jazz. The most amazing guitarist I've ever seen. I believe he is currently working for Willy Nelson. Oh & my best friend all through the school years.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 5, 2014)

I seen Tommy Emmanuel live and it was just mind blowing. if he ever comes by your town i higly recommend going to his show.

Others worth hearing IMO

Jon Gomm
[video=youtube;nY7GnAq6Znw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7GnAq6Znw&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=42[/video]

Carlos Vamos
[video=youtube;jwm-vxGgFf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwm-vxGgFf4&list=FLW8eMt9iy0-4JakPtj_oOaA&index=52[/video]


----------



## Reede (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW20v5JLeI0


----------



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2014)

Lest we forget...
[video=youtube;kyOQObPw0ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyOQObPw0ss&list=RDwufCkIla_ic[/video]


----------



## mano (Feb 6, 2014)

Django has always been killer.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 6, 2014)

If you like Django, you have to check out Tom Conway & Gypsy Pacific. They are the foremost current day practitioners of gypsy jazz and very influenced by Django. Tom has played with such greats as George Benson, Larry Coryell, Walter Becker and many, many more. If you like amazing guitar work, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 11, 2014)

Lots of amazing music here guys! here's my share:

[video=youtube;fn4pQMhD4n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&amp;v=fn4pQMhD4n4&amp;desktop_uri=% 2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dfn4pQMhD4n4%26feature%3Dyoutu.be&amp;app =desktop[/video]


----------



## cookinstuff (Feb 11, 2014)

Been awhile since I saw some good guitar videos, some of these guys mentioned are great, haven't seen Thomas Leeb mentioned yet, he is a groovy dude. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X7GgS6zQMI


----------



## The Edge (Feb 12, 2014)

This has always been one of my favorite pieces on the guitar.

[video=youtube;ja9UeCypJNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9UeCypJNw[/video]


----------



## The Edge (Feb 12, 2014)

And out of all the guitar players, this guy has to be up there.

[video=youtube;CyPvr8AKVJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyPvr8AKVJQ[/video]


----------

